# Antique electric switch panel



## Rherrema (1 mo ago)

I recently came across these two electric switch panels made by Turnbull manufacturing in early 1900. They were installed in the Cartier mansion in Ludington mi. An electrician I knew changed the services years ago and they have been on display in his home. He has passed away this past year and his wife would like to know what kind of value they would have or if a museum might like them. They are mounted on 1 inch solid slate the 200 amp service must weigh over a hundred pounds. The 60 amp is probably around 50 pounds.


----------



## Rherrema (1 mo ago)

It should say Trumbull manufacturing


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Including results for *Journeyman* Lineman
Search only for Journey Lineman


----------



## rjniles (Aug 1, 2011)

Rherrema said:


> It should say Trumbull manufacturing


Nope. Trumbull Manufacturing is a company on Texas. Trumbull Electric was incorporated in Plainville CT in 1899. It was bought out by GE I believe in the 50s.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Unfortunately the answer is that they are worth what someone is willing to pay for them. I would buy them at $250 each but I think they could be worth double that. You need to post them where they will get the most exposure for the most money. Time can also help or hinder, do they need to go soon or can they be held onto until the right buyer comes along?

Tim.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

mitey good looking for their age

a serious collector might pay 3 or more times the scrap price of the copper ?

ebay would be a better starting place than here
look for similar things


----------



## T-Steve (Mar 9, 2017)

That is super cool to see - thank you for showing it.

_I wonder if it is still considered listed by UL? 🍺_


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

If it were me, personally I would’ve scrapped that copper 15 minutes after I pulled away from that job. 

But I guess if you dont mind holding on to it and trying to sell it online instead, you might walk away with more money. Just have to be patient.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

MHElectric said:


> If it were me, personally I would’ve scrapped that copper 15 minutes after I pulled away from that job.
> 
> But I guess if you dont mind holding on to it and trying to sell it online instead, you might walk away with more money. Just have to be patient.


Some things like that are just too cool to scrap. That piece in that condition is an awesome piece of history.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Forge Boyz said:


> Some things like that are just too cool to scrap. That piece in that condition is an awesome piece of history.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


My mom says the same thing to me and my brother about furniture & china cabinets, pictures
& jewelry that’s been in the family for several generations. Unfortunately for her, neither of us have much connection to stuff like that. There just things.

My wife on the other hand would throw a fit if I threw out something that had been stuffed away in the storage shed and she hadn’t seen in years. Even though she literally hasn’t seen it in years.


----------

